# Drop-in Recruitment drive pics from Sept, 03. (2 months ago)



## JasonH (9 Dec 2003)

Search and Rescue






Sneaky bugger behind me caught me off guard and the next thing I know I show up on the news for Global T.V





*Salutes*





Oye! Tight fit


----------



## JasonH (9 Dec 2003)

Tight fit #2





Running out of witty comments. #2





Look out below! (Note the building is the HQ for Recruitement in Downtown Vancouver, took me a 4 hour bus ride to get there for my application‘s.





Jeep





You call, we haul


----------



## JasonH (9 Dec 2003)

You want boom?  We got boom!





  These were taken I think late sept. of this year, just a few months ago.  When they had the in-house recruitment dealy.  This interactive and somewhat hands on event sealed my deal of joining the Canadian Forces     And I took my cast off for the day when I was there for the pics, I had reconstructive surgery just 3 weeks prior to the pics.


----------



## JasonH (9 Dec 2003)

And the people in the second pic were Seaforth Highlanders I believe


----------



## jonsey (9 Dec 2003)

I assume the gun wasn‘t loaded   :gunner:


----------



## JasonH (9 Dec 2003)

Empty clip     heh.

I like the scope though, thought it was pretty nice.. then again it‘s the only scope for an Assault Rifle I‘ve ever had the chance to look through


----------



## JasonH (9 Dec 2003)

Heh..


----------



## jonsey (9 Dec 2003)

Hey look, its Arnie Jr.   :rocket:


----------



## Gibson (9 Dec 2003)

Some good finger in the trigger guard action there   

Can‘t go wrong with a Carl G though.


----------



## combat_medic (9 Dec 2003)

The people in pictures #2 and #7 are Seaforths. The guy you see rappelling from the building is also a Seaforth.


----------



## JasonH (9 Dec 2003)

> Originally posted by Gibson:
> [qb] Some good finger in the trigger guard action there
> 
> Can‘t go wrong with a Carl G though. [/qb]


   Wasn‘t loaded


----------



## JasonH (9 Dec 2003)

It was awkword holding the C7, because just coming out of surgery I couldn‘t move my fingers anymore then 30 degree‘s up or down so it was a bugger tryen to get a grip so I wouldn‘t drop the gun lol.


----------



## Ruthless4Life (9 Dec 2003)

I‘m wondering if the C7 had the bolt attached?


----------



## JasonH (9 Dec 2003)

I don‘t believe it was, not to sure.  It was awhile ago and my memory sucks heh.


----------



## Troopasaurus (10 Dec 2003)

I was there    that was a good recruiting event due to the hands on stuff (rifles were chained to the table and the guys behind the table had the FN high power‘s just incase) but a recruiting meeting with a MCpl Burrows sealed it for me. now im just waiting to get my drivers licence.    then its off to the R Westmr R    :akimbo:


----------



## JasonH (10 Dec 2003)

> Originally posted by 521 aurora:
> [qb] I was there      that was a good recruiting event due to the hands on stuff (rifles were chained to the table and the guys behind the table had the FN high power‘s just incase) but a recruiting meeting with a MCpl Burrows sealed it for me. now im just waiting to get my drivers licence.      then its off to the R Westmr R     :akimbo:  [/qb]


Awesome, at first I was gonna join the Westies but I decided ****  I might aswell go fully into it (been a dream of mine).  So 2nd Lt. Angelski there told me about the recruitment event happenin and I popped on down there.

Very cool time, had a lot of fun and I loved how it was hands on.  Didn‘t get to check out the c9 much let alone try n get a feel for it but then again it was probably to heavy for my hand to be able to hold.  Had trouble alone trying to keep that Launcher up cause me being gimped lol.


----------



## JasonH (10 Dec 2003)

I‘ll be 18 come April, I should of gotten my license awhile ago.  But now with the stupid 1 yr wait for the L then 2 yrs for N it wasn‘t worth it.  Besides I figured I‘d get it while I get finally situated in my regiment wherever I go.


----------



## Ruthless4Life (10 Dec 2003)

A little off topic but...

Once you get you‘re N you can drive on your own - which is the whole point of having a licence, even if it‘s not the class 7 yet.

I suggest you simply do the L test ASAP and you don‘t even have to know how to drive to do the test. Get your L, even if you won‘t start driving in a while. It saves a lot of waiting. If you wait till you really need a licence THEN do your L, that‘s won‘t be very nice.


----------



## cronos (10 Dec 2003)

Ugh. Sounds like graduated licensing like what is done in Ontario. Sure, G1, written test, drive with a licensed driver. To get your G2 and then your G is the worst testing I have ever done. I am yet to go for my G but my G2 was difficult enough. I think I‘ll move to Saskatchewan if I fail my G. No more of this achieve-quota for failure bullsh*t. Car Insurance is another subject I could rant for hours on.

My $0.02


Adam


----------



## cronos (10 Dec 2003)

Ugh. Sounds like graduated licensing like what is done in Ontario. Sure, G1, written test, drive with a licensed driver. To get your G2 and then your G is the worst testing I have ever done. I am yet to go for my G but my G2 was difficult enough. I think I‘ll move to Saskatchewan if I fail my G. No more of this achieve-quota for failure bullsh*t. Car Insurance is another subject I could rant for hours on.

My $0.02


Adam


----------



## nULL (11 Dec 2003)

tell me about it....get the L, you can learn to actually drive in the final 2 weeks before the N test...


----------



## JasonH (11 Dec 2003)

Meh, waste of time if I get in the army.  Cause I‘d be shipped off to probably winnipeg for 3rd battalion Princess Patricia‘s Light Infantry so yea :\.  No point, just get it out there since I couldn‘t finish it there.  And I‘d be a resident not a visitor there.


----------



## Troopasaurus (11 Dec 2003)

If im not mistaken 1st and 3rd PPCLI are in Edmonton and 2nd PPCLI is in Winnipeg. Anyway it sucks waiting for a year. lucky me i got my L back in june (before the laws changed) and only have to wait 6 months.


----------



## jutes85 (12 Dec 2003)

Wholy crap Jay, you look a little too comfortable with that SAM (i think that is a SAM).


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (12 Dec 2003)

That would be a SRAAW (Medium) 84mm Carl Gustav Anti-Armour Weapon.  Aka, the Carl G, the Eighty-Four, The Piece of Plumming or the Tube. Have fun carrying that on Company Attacks....or a C6 with 8 boxes of ammo on your back cuz they gave you a weak little wuss for a number 2 and the only thing he/she is good for is make-shift fire positions.    :fifty:    :gunner:


----------



## JasonH (12 Dec 2003)

> Originally posted by jutes:
> [qb] Wholy crap Jay, you look a little too comfortable with that SAM (i think that is a SAM). [/qb]


I must be a natural


----------

